# [SOLVED] Windows 8 Size &amp; Zoom



## 1011737 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi,

Last night, somehow my zoom was changed. My start menu used to have only about 4 rows and now there are six rows and the tiles are now all much smaller. Generally everything is smaller and a new registry entry has appeared in 


```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ImmersiveShell\Grid
```
Called 'Layout_MaximumAvailibleHeightCells' with a hexadecimal value of 6. I know this is something to do with my problem as I have seen a few tutorials on changing the amount of rows. If I change it, it reverts back to 6 again when I log in to my account. I have tried changing the resolution, but it was the same before the sizes changed and as I have Eyefinity I can't put it down as that would make it repeat on all three screens, and the resolution is at its maximum. It is not to do with the 'Change the size of all items'. It applies the login screen as well.

TL;DR Everything is smaller, and nothing to do with resolution/accessibility, nor the AMD Catalyst Control Panel.

Specs on screens:

3 x 1920x1080p Monitors
AMD Radeon HD 6870 GPU

Thanks


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Windows 8 Size & Zoom*

Hi (and welcome to the forums)


Why not try a run of System Restore? It usually works fairly well for getting settings back to previous values, and it doesn't bother your personal files. 
_______________

The steps below are for computers running any version of Windows 8 except Windows 8 RT (which mostly is used on the Microsoft tablets called "Surface" ... ["Surface Pro" tablets run Windows 8 Pro]. System Restore isn't available for Windows RT.

I'll assume that your computer isn't running Windows RT, and is running Windows 8 or Windows 8 Pro.
_______________

*To restore your PC using System Restore*

1. From a touchscreen, swipe in from the right edge of the screen to produce the "charms" bar, and then tap the *Search* magnifying glass icon. (Or, if you're using a mouse, point to the upper-right corner of the screen, move the mouse pointer down to produce the "charms" bar, and then click Search.) Enter *Recovery* in the search box, tap or click *Settings*, and then tap or click *Recovery*.

2. Tap or click *Open System Restore*, and follow the prompts. Pick a *restore point* from before the unwanted changes.
_______________

If the changes came about without any action on your part, you might also want to scan for malware, as its presence can cause all sorts of unpredictable behavior. Check in Device Manager, too, in case you might have a device (especially your display or graphics/video card) whose driver is generic rather than specific.

_______________

If you want to experiment again with differing sizes for your Start Screen, there are some third-party apps popping up that offer quite a lot of customization. Or, if it's just the Start Screen's size you want to alter, there is a specialized Registry tweak for just that --- DPI - Change for Modern UI in Windows 8

Best of luck,
. . . Gary


----------



## 1011737 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Size & Zoom*



OldGrayGary said:


> If you want to experiment again with differing sizes for your Start Screen, there are some third-party apps popping up that offer quite a lot of customization. Or, if it's just the Start Screen's size you want to alter, there is a specialized Registry tweak for just that --- DPI - Change for Modern UI in Windows 8....


This got it working, thanks so much!

[Redacted]
:beerchug:


----------

